# Flextone Raging Coyote and Dying Rabbit calls



## ESTOSZ (May 24, 2010)

Does anyone know if these calls are any good. I am looking into getting some hand calls and was wondering what to get. any input would be great


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

ESTOSZ said:


> Does anyone know if these calls are any good. I am looking into getting some hand calls and was wondering what to get. any input would be great


No immediate experience, but I do like the idea Flextone has of mimicking a voicebox of the animal. Pliability and flexibility seems an interesting concept.


----------



## MaxxisHntr (Jan 24, 2011)

ebbs said:


> No immediate experience, but I do like the idea Flextone has of mimicking a voicebox of the animal. Pliability and flexibility seems an interesting concept.


\
I agree Flextone makes some nice calls. i just bought the buck collector call on sale after deer season ended and its the best sounding grunt call i have ever heard. it can also be very loud yet maintain a clear sound and the rubber makes it easy to make the sound change and make it sound even more realistic. i assume the predator calls would be the same way


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

Check my calls if ya get the chance. I have tried a lot of the markets calls and dedicated a lot of hours twards making a better call than I have bought. My websites are in my signature. Let me know if you need me to make a adjusted price for you. I have found different reasons for helping with reduced costs when needed. I have some calls that I am not satisfied with the finish but they sound perfect. I don't have any calls that have proven to work better than my own. I have bought 25- 30 calls, some custom and most are marketed calls. I hope I can help make your hunt the very best.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It's very kind of you to help out with reduced pricing on occasion E=MC2.


----------



## Eyemakecalls2 (Apr 13, 2011)

It's kinda the norm for these lean times. But hey, we gotta keep hunting. If we need a break ,ok I need one sometimes too. I gotta give not just take.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I hear you man. Things are tough all over, we have to help each other out whe we can.


----------



## kallinfool (Feb 25, 2010)

I bought a Flextone distress call 2yrs ago and its my Go to call when it comes to hand calls! I was very impressed by the natural sound and the flexability. What most impressed me was the fact that it never froze up on them single digit, colder than a mofo days!!! Many a yote hav fallen to the irrisistable sound my Flextone made!


----------



## joseph (Jun 17, 2011)

Very well said Eyemakecalls2..

a little kindness goes a long way..

Joseph


----------

